# Where to start...?



## Mrs_A (May 5, 2010)

Ok sorry if this is a long one!I am 29, married & have an 8yr old daughter from my previous relationship.I first noticed I had a problem about 6 years ago, not a lover of sandwiches but trying to be healthy, I had a healthy sandwich for 5 days whilst at work = bloated stomach,looking pregnant.Then for the next few years I had bouts of bloating but didn't really know what was causing it and didn't know anything about IBS.About a year ago I went to the doctors as I kept getting constipated & bloating. They did a blood test for coeliac disease but came back negative. Doctor said its probably IBS and the only way I could stop my troubles was to try finding trigger foods. She suggested Fybogel which I tried but made my symptoms worse and had to stop taking it.I had a break off work for 2 months during august/sep/oct last year whilst changing jobs and I felt great, not stressed out and my IBS was virtually non existent. Then I go back to work and it all starts up again, just mainly the bloating. I found I could usually go to the toilet when I got in from work whilst drinking a cup of tea & sitting at the PC?!?! some sort of routine!So when the clocks changed and we got more hours of light I take up running again. I was running 3 times a week and this was for about 4 weeks. Then I had to stop last week as I was sooo constipated and at the end of the day I kept getting really bad smelling wind, so bad I couldn't even get away with blaming the dogs!My last run was a week ago & since then I have been drinking tons of water, I'm drinking a pint of water when I get up. I'm drinking peppermint tea whilst at work, green tea and home and more water til I go to bed.went to the loo at the weekend but I'm constipated again even though i'm drinking loads & not running.Some things I have noticed with foods:I can't eat cereals like fruit & fibre/shreddies as it bloats me out & by the end of the week I look pregnant.Cant eat bread all the time for the same reasons.Nothing I eat triggers the need to poo...eg: orangesa salad or a fruit salad for lunch will usually bloat me out food from a fish & ship shop bloats me bad & can make me feel sicksweets bloat me badAnother bad thing: I Love food, I have a real good appetite, I've not overweight but just right. I try and eat a healthy balance diet which I feel I do, I try and get a mixture of foods in to my body to make me healthy.I have tried to imagine leaving out foods to see if it helps but I am a hungry girl with a good appetite so I really don't know what to do. I have my family to feed & I like to give them variety and healthy foods too.I've tried the aloe vera juice but I don't think that helped at all. I've tried digestive tablets but thats a dead end too.I suffer with anxiety when I feel stressed & seeing as my symptoms were almost non existent during the period I wasn't at work, its seems as though my IBS could be all triggered and related to stress and anxiety (although not sure why the running has made it worse).So what do I do cos without some sort of pill I could take that won't make me hungry then I dunno what I'm gonna do lol!!


----------



## aloemandy (May 12, 2010)

Hi,Sorry to hear that aloe vera juice didnt help you - but first check the ingredients list to see where aloe comes and if it is the first ingredient or not. Aloe Juice usually only has a maximum of 50% aloe in it.What you really need is aloe vera gel (this is around 85%-95% pure aloe).I hope that you were also given advice on when to take it and in what quantities and how to build up to it over several days. It takes about a week for any "cleansing" effect if this is what is going to happen and then 6 weeks of taking continuously before you know if is going to ease your symptoms. Feel free to contact me and I can offer you personal advice on dosage etc.


----------

